# Carte son externe sur un macbook pro ?



## mister zop'popol (22 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour
  J&#8217;aimerais m&#8217;aménager une petite « station d&#8217;accueil » pour mon macbook pro.
  Pour cela, je compte relier sur un unique hub USB, un clavier, une souris et une imprimante. 

  J&#8217;aimerais aussi raccorder des enceintes externes (un vieux kit 2.1 pour commencer qui sera à terme probablement remplacé par un kit 5.1). Je peux le brancher directement sur la sortie audio de mon Macbook pro, mais je pourrais aussi passer par une carte son externe. Elle pourrait alors être directement branchée sur mon hub USB.

  Cependant, je m&#8217;interroge sur l&#8217;intérêt d&#8217;une carte son externe. Est ce qu&#8217;elle va permettre une amélioration de la qualité sonore de mon portable ?


PS : Voici ce qui équipe mon Macbook pro
*Audio haute définition Intel :*
  Identifiant du périphérique :          0x106B00A3
  Identifiant audio :                          56
  Appareils disponibles :

  Haut-parleur :
  Connexion :     Interne

  Casque :
  Connexion :     Combo

  Microphone :
  Connexion :     Interne

  Entrée ligne :
  Connexion :     Combo

  Sortie S/P-DIF :
  Connexion :     Combo

  Entrée S/P-DIF :
  Connexion :  Combo


----------



## mister zop'popol (23 Juillet 2008)

quelque part, ça fait du bien de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à ne pas savoir ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2008)

Et pour cause, une carte son externe, ça n'existe pas !

Si tu as besoin d'une sortie "ligne", tu peux utiliser un accessoire comme l'iMic, mais ça n'est pas une carte son juste un adaptateur, et il faut savoir que lorsqu'il est branché sur un hub USB, ça dégrade la qualité (surtout en entrée, mais un peu en sortie aussi), il vaut mieux qu'il le soit sur un port USB natif.


----------



## yann64 (23 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pour cause, une carte son externe, ça n'existe pas


 
!!!!!!!!!c'est nouveau çà:mouais: ou alors tu joues sur les mots entre une carte son qui est considérée "interne" et une interface audio qui sera considérée "externe"

va faire un tour ici, il y plusieurs cartes son proposés dans tous les posts
http://forums.macg.co/musique/carte-son-externe-107753.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2008)

yann64 a dit:


> !!!!!!!!!c'est nouveau çà:mouais: ou alors tu joues sur les mots entre une carte son qui est considérée "interne" et une interface audio qui sera considérée "externe"



Je ne joue pas sur les mots, une "carte son" génère des sons commandés par l'ordi au moyen d'un processeur spécialisé, une interface audio se contente de transférer les sons générés par l'ordinateur vers une sortie différente, ça n'est pas la même chose, et les Mac n'ont jamais eu besoin de carte son, le générateur étant intégré à la carte mère.


----------



## yann64 (24 Juillet 2008)

ben c'est plus clair expliqué comme çà, parce que simplement dire que les cartes son externes n'exitent pas !!!! je pense que je ne suis pas le seul à être resté dubitatif


----------



## Voigt-kampf (27 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> une "carte son" génère des sons commandés par l'ordi au moyen d'un processeur spécialisé, une interface audio se contente de transférer les sons générés par l'ordinateur vers une sortie différente.



Y a amalgame entre le midi et autre là non ? Ou alors tu as voulu simplifier la definition.
Je dis ça parce que la digidesign 003 rack, ça tourne nickel sans 'carte à la con' genre SB ou autre merdouille VIA inside la machine et elle permet de piloter expandeurs sans soucis alors qu'elle est externe (Firewire).

Carte son c'est devenu dans le langage courant tout ce qui sort/acquiert du son relié à un ordinateur  du coup on se mélange les mixeurs...

Je crois qu'il faudrait plus l'équivalent d'un patch qu'une interface externe.
non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

Voigt-kampf a dit:


> Y a amalgame entre le midi et autre là non ? Ou alors tu as voulu simplifier la definition.



Pas du tout, je parle bien de carte son, et pas d'interface midi !

Disons pour faire simple qu'une carte son est un dispositif sans lequel l'ordinateur serait muet, alors qu'une interface audio (genre iMic) ne fait qu'ajouter une sortie (et une entrée dans le cas de l'iMic) supplémentaire pour le son généré par la "carte" son du Mac (je mets "carte" entre guillemets, car sur les Mac, il s'agit, sauf exception dont je n'ai pas connaissance, d'un circuit directement intégré à la carte mère).


----------

